# Thought i'd share w/you guys...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool video!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

that fish was on a mission!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

damn! Nice snook! shoulda brought a white bait!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet video!  That fish sure was relaxed...thanks for sharing.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Wo eerrr ZOWIE  Nice fish!
I've never seen a snook stay out for so long before...WTG guys!


----------

